# HTML schreiben



## Ploddi (29. März 2003)

Hallo.
ich schreibe auf meiner Seite auch Tutorials
allerdings will ich jetzt einen HTML Code darauf schreiben, allerdings wird er ausgeführt, habe es mit dem Befehl <pre></pre> versucht geht aber nicht.
kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke
MFG Ploddi


----------



## Paradizogeeko (29. März 2003)

Dann mach doch die "<" und ">" zu ";&lt" und ";gt".

Wenn du das mit PHP machst, kannst du es ja automatisch ersetzen lassen in der textarena.


----------



## Noby (29. März 2003)

hi
nimm statt "pre" den Befehl "code" der ist für Quelltext gedacht.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Ploddi (29. März 2003)

Hallo.
Das mit code funktioniert auch nicht.
ps: schau dir mal den code hier an:

<code>
<html>
<head></head>
<body>
<form action="send.php" method="POST">
<input type="text" size="17" name="name" value="name"></input>
</body>
</html>
</code>

ist der denn richtig so?
auf jeden fall wird er sofort ausgeführt.
Danke
MFG Ploddi


----------



## Paradizogeeko (29. März 2003)

<code> ???

hab ich ja noch nie gehört

sicher, dass es hier nich nur ein vB is ?


----------



## Ploddi (29. März 2003)

Hallo.
was ist ein VB?
MFG Ploddi


----------



## Paradizogeeko (30. März 2003)

Guck doch mal wenn du deinen nächsten Beitrag verfasst links neben die Formatierung.


----------



## Ploddi (30. März 2003)

Wo neben formatierung?
MFG Ploddi


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2003)

hrgh... wozu gibt's eigentlich selfhtml??? 

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/allgemein/zeichen.htm#html_eigene


----------



## Noby (31. März 2003)

hi wenn du Code benutz musst du zwischen <code> und </code> alle html-eigene Zeichen wie < und > maskieren
also sieht der Html-Code dann so aus:

<code> 
&lt;html&gt; 
&lt;head&gt;&lt;/head&gt; 
&lt;body&gt; 
&lt;form action="send.php" method="POST"&gt; 
&lt;input type="text" size="17" name="name" value="name"&gt;&lt;/input&gt; 
&lt;/body&gt; 
&lt;/html&gt; 
</code>

Ciao
Noby


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2003)

Und was hat das mit Programmierung zu tun ?

-> Moved to HTML-Forum


----------



## Adam Wille (31. März 2003)

Und warum soll ich da einen gewissen <code>-Tag nutzen, den es per definitionem überhaupt nicht in der HTML-Spezifikation gibt? 

Maskiere ich die Tagklammern, wird Quellcode sowieso nicht interpretiert, da braucht es keinen ominösen Tag drumherum.

<code> sieht für mich aus wie zuviel mit dem falschen Editor gespielt.

Geist


----------



## Noby (31. März 2003)

@ geist:
was haißt hier nicht in der html-spezifikation schau mal hier in die tabelle.

Ciao
Noby


----------



## foxx21 (31. März 2003)

für diesen mini code kannst das auch mit einer simplen grafik lösen


----------



## Adam Wille (31. März 2003)

Argh, ich Rindvieh...das stand so versteckt in der hiesigen Referenz.
*nach Ausrede such*

Wann soll ich zur Beichte erscheinen? 

Geist


----------



## Noby (31. März 2003)

hm, wie siehts am Sonntag um 10 uhr aus?  
coole ausrede 

Ciao
Noby


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. März 2003)

geist, wo surfst du eigentlich immer rum? ich meine, wenn ich irgendwelche probleme hab, renn ich damit sofort zu onkel münz.  aber du hältst ja scheinbar nicht so viel von selfhtml... was gibt's denn sonst noch so gutes in den weiten des www?


----------



## Adam Wille (31. März 2003)

Was HTML/CSS/JavaScript-Dinge betrifft, wie eben obiges Tag-Problemchen, dann verlass ich mich eigentlich eher auf ein print-Erzeugnis als auf screen-Fakten. 

Soll heißen, ich werf einen Blick in "Dynamic HTML - The Definitive Reference" hier neben mir, stellt mit 1300+ Seiten ein recht umfangreiches Kompendium dar, speziell was das Nachschlagen betrifft.

Alles andere such ich mir dann in Foren (selfhtml.de - mein zweites festes Standbein in der Forenwelt, selfforum.teamone.de und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, hilft immer noch google) zusammen, kann also mit web-Tipps nicht so recht prahlen. 

Geist


----------



## Marvin (2. April 2003)

Vielleicht hätte ich den Thread mal fertig lesen sollen bevor ich mir die Mühe mache und das Code-Element in den W3C-Spezifikationen rauszusuchen... naja will euch meine Suchergebnisse trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:

<code> ist in html 4 enthalten,  für XHTML hab ichs nicht gefunden. Finde mich auf der W3C Seite nicht wirklich gut zurecht...


----------

